# Game 35: Official Houston @ Dallas GAME THREAD. 1/12. 8:00 CST.



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Game thread: Rockets v.s. Mavericks*

NBA.com preview 

Tough game for us, Dirk's been on a terror this season and it's unlikely that our PF duo will be able to do anything to even slow him down. I know usually the key to a game like this is to slow the opposition down, but I think even in a low scoring game we'd be scoring less than them.... so I think the only chance we have to win is if we have another huge game from either T-Mac or Yao, or ideally both. Role players have got to step up - Wesley looks like he's finally got his shooting touch in Houston, which is a good sign.

I'd like to say that we can win this, but.... ah what the heck, I'll predict a Houston win anyway  

Houston 102 Dallas 98


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dampier has given Yao fits this year. He better hit those outside jumpers and hook shots if he expects to win this matchup. I like what I saw in Denver, but Dallas is one of those teams that Houston can't seem to beat. Dallas will pull away in the 3rd, the Rockets will mount a weak comeback, and Dallas will end up with the easy victory.

Mavericks 108
Rockets 101


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Gonna be a tough one indeed. They've beaten us twice already this season, and Dirk is having a great month averaging 30points plus. Dirk lit us up for 53points in the first one, then together with partner in crime Finley killed us in the second. Agreed, Yao must play well and shoot better, his FG% is under 30% against Dallas in the two games. Hopefully someone has a cattle prod to zap him to fire him up for this game. 

Hard to back the Rox indeed, but we did lose in OT in that first game when T-Mac scored 48pts? So if T-Mac fires, Yao improves his game, Dirk has a below average game to some (dare I hope) decent D by our PFs, it'll be a win in OT for us!!!!

Rockets 107 in OT
Dallas 106


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Dallas in a blow-out. We just don't have an answer for Dirk.

Dallas-121
Houston-103


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

136-85, Dallas


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

The Dirk Nowitski thing is a big problem,hopefully we can rotate well and break his rhythm before he gets going. This is another game where rotating can kill us if we cant get back on D at the 3 point line. 

The Rockets need to make their shots early and pounce on the Mavericks before they catch a groove,if they get on a hot streak...we need to be up by enough so the impending Maverick hot streak only shrinks the lead and not blow it up. Look for T-mac to hot a great night,and if Dampier is out,Yao can do some damage too.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Josh Howard is injured. I think that is huge actually, Howard is a terrific defender, easily the best guy on the Mavs, he is freakishly long, can force turnovers on the perimeter, contest shots and block some shots. If he was playing, hes been very good on defending Tracy McGrady in the past, then he culd potentially limit Tmac, but with Finley guarding him, McGrady should have a field day.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dampier with 2 early fouls! :clap:

Looks like Houston came out ready to play, we may make a game out of this after all.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, Dirk is starting to light it up. Business as usual...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Josh Howard is injured. I think that is huge actually, Howard is a terrific defender, easily the best guy on the Mavs, he is freakishly long, can force turnovers on the perimeter, contest shots and block some shots. If he was playing, hes been very good on defending Tracy McGrady in the past, then he culd potentially limit Tmac, but with Finley guarding him, McGrady should have a field day.


josh just got the flu. hopefully he can play friday but yea i don't like both daniels and JOSH being out. hopefully harris can play some d tonight cause he's our 3rd best on the ball defender


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

35-34 Dallas with 3.1secs to go in the 1ST Q!! Encouraging to know we can score this much, but what the heck happened to our defense??

Yao has got to take more shots... Bradley has more points than Yao at this point, I am ashamed...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

61 - 57 at the half!! We're hanging in there! Pretty high scoring affair.

T-Mac has an injury to his left toe, let's hope it doesn't hinder him too much. Howard did well hitting his jumpers in the first to keep us in it. Yao needs to grab more boards... he's deflected a few but haven't managed to hold on to em.  See his missed put back dunk?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Rockets have been slow on defensive rotations. They've looked relatively good on offense with Ming getting good positioning, but on defense they are getting killed. Stopping Nowitzki and Stackhouse is the key to the 2nd half. 

Down by 4, McGrady only has 7, that's a good sign. He will do his thing in the 2nd half. 

Who else was getting scared when it turned into the Bradley vs Howard show?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Josh Howard is injured. I think that is huge actually, Howard is a terrific defender, easily the best guy on the Mavs, he is freakishly long, can force turnovers on the perimeter, contest shots and block some shots. If he was playing, hes been very good on defending Tracy McGrady in the past, then he culd potentially limit Tmac, but with Finley guarding him, McGrady should have a field day.


Howard has always struggled offensively against Houston this year, and obviously didn't go a great job defending McGrady when he dropped 48 on Dallas.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Nowitzki and Dampier with 3 fouls each. Lets attack em. Hopefully Finley doesn't decide to heat up in the second half, and need to find a way to stop Stack without fouling him so much.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 35-34 Dallas with 3.1secs to go in the 1ST Q!! Encouraging to know we can score this much, but what the heck happened to our defense??
> 
> Yao has got to take more shots... Bradley has more points than Yao at this point, I am ashamed...


what happened to your defense? man the mavs done torched this team 2 times. it'll be no diff tonight. the mavs on the other hand are missing quis and howard and that has alot to do with how their d is being played. plus cheap calls on damp got him out the game early


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I smell a big 2nd half from Yao... heck, I pray that Yao has a huge 2nd half, so someone over in the Dallas board can finally shut up about it!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> what happened to your defense? man the mavs done torched this team 2 times. it'll be no diff tonight. the mavs on the other hand are missing quis and howard and that has alot to do with how their d is being played. plus cheap calls on damp got him out the game early


meh, it's the mavs. At least it's not the Nets we're giving up 60+ pts to by the half.

And leave the refs out of this, Dallas only has one more foul than Houston.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> what happened to your defense? man the mavs done torched this team 2 times. it'll be no diff tonight. the mavs on the other hand are missing quis and howard and that has alot to do with how their d is being played. plus cheap calls on damp got him out the game early


Not to mention the Rockets are missing Ward, another plus for the Rockets. :sour: 

Someone put a hand in Dirk's face!


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

How many more open 3s can Wesley miss?

TMac isn't attacking the basket at all...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston takes lead for first time in game!! Looks like it's T-Mac time!

And thanks for covering me over at the Dallas board Smooth Lotion, those guys don't know what they're talking about... :sour:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Smooth Lotion</b>!
> How many more open 3s can Wesley miss?
> 
> TMac isn't attacking the basket at all...


Wesley is playing well, nice steal and layup. He's playing reasonale D as well.... guess he could hit a few more shots though!

We're in front!!!! 72 - 69 after a T-Mac alley and fast break Wesley layup! Keeping Nowitzki quiet so far this quarter..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston doing a great job of beating Dallas on the break. The mismatches created by Dirk have given us problems on the rotations, but I think Yao understands that Bradley isn't going to drive to the basket on him so he might as well contest his shot.

All those open three's for Dirk early in the game really hurt us. I don't think he has scored since the 1st quarter.

Terry has smoked Sura all game long.

McGrady is going insane in the 2nd half, as he tends to do, but he seems to be hurting.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Why is Dirk not touching hte ball?


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Tmac is hot!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great move by Gumby realizing that there is no way Stackhouse can guard TMac, post him up every time.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Tmac is hot!


He just missed one.... and Dirk replies with 2.

Yeah, Wesley... a 3!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow Tmac playing great defence, and nice to see Weasley finding his stroke. Why isn't Barry playing?


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Juwan! Now he's close to fulfilling his value, his hands are sizzling hot!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Houston takes lead for first time in game!! Looks like it's T-Mac time!
> 
> And thanks for covering me over at the Dallas board Smooth Lotion, those guys don't know what they're talking about... :sour:


6:17 DAL Shawn Bradley made Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry 
6:02 HOU Tracy McGrady made Layup, Assist Bob Sura 
5:48 DAL Shawn Bradley made Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry 
5:31 HOU Lost ball turnover on Yao Ming, Stolen by Jason Terry 
5:22 DAL Dirk Nowitzki made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Jerry Stackhouse 
5:09 DAL Dirk Nowitzki made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry 
4:48 HOU Full Timeout 
4:46 HOU Juwan Howard made Jump Shot, Assist Bob Sura 
4:30 DAL Jerry Stackhouse missed Jump Shot 
4:27 HOU Defensive Rebound by Tracy McGrady 
4:17 HOU Lost ball turnover on Tracy McGrady, Stolen by Darrell Armstrong 
3:55 DAL Shawn Bradley made Turnaround Jump Shot 
3:35 HOU Juwan Howard made Jump Shot, Assist Bob Sura 
3:11 HOU Personal foul on Yao Ming 
3:10 DAL Shawn Bradley made Jump Shot, Assist Darrell Armstrong 


then deke came in the game. you gonna keep lying or admit it?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW!!! The Rockets shot 70% in that 3rd quarter!! Juwan Howard could not miss!! Wesley hitting a few 3s!! T-Mac not attacking the basket but hitting his jumpers! 

94 - 85!!! We're ahead.... pleeeeeeeez win. Guess can't expect another 70%FG in the 4th.... 

Yes.. Barry is playing.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Server has been terrible! Reinforcements are coming, though.

Run the pick and roll all day with Juwan and Tracy, they are on FIRE!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice Stat Line for McGrady so far

20 Points, 4 Boards and 11 Assists


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

37pts in the Q!  

All 5 starters in double figures scoring!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great way to start off the quarter. Give Dirk another wide open trey. :upset:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Cold start to the last...

Oh, as I speak, Barry sinks a three.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow this is.... huge.

Please keep Howard and kick Mo Taylor...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Glad that Finley is forcing up shots, he can't hit anything today.

Nice dunk by T-Mac!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Amazing offensive display from both teams. McGrady is embarassing the Mavs.

Juwan Howard, hustling, rebounding... WHAT A GAME.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

TMAC IS IN THE ZONE! 

"They need to get some water on him right now!"


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Another 3!!!! TMac is on fire!!  and he's supposed to have a sore toe


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac SCHOOLING Stackhouse!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Wow this is.... huge.
> 
> Please keep Howard and kick Mo Taylor...


These have been Dawson's intentions all along. 

I can't believe I'm saying this... we're beating the Mavs at their own game.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Juwan howard retro night LOL.... 

Beautiful offence, suffocating defence.... Oh my.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

gee-zuss

The Rockets are a mch better team without Yoa...


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> These have been Dawson's intentions all along.
> ...


Too bad Mo Taylor has a disgusting contract.

Weasley is playing well....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Juwan howard retro night LOL....
> 
> Beautiful offence, suffocating defence.... Oh my.


Wow, he hasn't been this good since he was a Washington Bullet!!

And your cheapshots on Yao are not welcomed here Dragnsmke1, don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

T-Mac's offense has been superb as usual but thing I've noticed tonight is he's played excellent defense. The Rockets are finally playing the way they're capable of and it's exciting to watch.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Once Houston starts missing some jumpers they need to slow it down and go to Yao, Bradley and Dampier have given up foul after foul just trying to push him out of the paint.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> gee-zuss
> 
> The Rockets are a mch better team without Yoa...


Who kept them in the game in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Rox a bit tentatively last few possessions


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Mavs are hammering the Rockets and the refs aren't calling anything.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is it just me or does Wesley's statline look awfully similar to Ward when he was our starting PG.... 4-11 3pts?!? But glad to see that he's played well overall

11pt lead w/ 2:24 to go, yaaah!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Just noticed this...

Houston is shooting 61% !

Outrebounding the Mavs by 13. 

33 assists, by far a season high.

We have made 12 3-pointers.

These are vital numbers.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Just noticed this...
> 
> Houston is shooting 61% !
> ...


then again we are playing the mavs... the rebounding's a good sign, but of the 38 rebounds Yao and Juwan only has 10 combined


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Just noticed this...
> 
> Houston is shooting 61% !
> ...


That's what it takes for us to beat the Mavs!! We won't play this well every night.

 Most of the crowd have left


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> then again we are playing the mavs... the rebounding's a good sign, but of the 38 rebounds Yao and Juwan only has 10 combined



then again you're playing the mavs? the same mavs team that has beaten you 9 outta the past 11 times? Tonight yall won. no doubt. good win for your team but don't make it seem like ya team aint been owned by mine the past 3 years.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

T-Mac is the greatest player in the history of the game...I fear him more with a player on him shooting a 3, then I fear any other player wide open shooting a 3...










ok hes not the greatest player in history but one could make a decent arguement...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> then again you're playing the mavs? the same mavs team that has beaten you 9 outta the past 11 times? Tonight yall won. no doubt. good win for your team but don't make it seem like ya team aint been owned by mine the past 3 years.


chillll dude, I was refering to the fact that mavs are poor defensively, not that mavs are a bad team. If you're gonna be so easily insulted then don't come to our game thread!!

Rockets win!! Now let's hope ppl don't start calling T-Mac and Howard the next 1-2 punch....


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

the mavs are a much better defensive team this season and a great rebounding team. we missed josh howard badly with his defensive presence and his energy that he brings every night.

congrats though. you guys wanted it more. we just simply couldnt stop howard tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley was doing a great job at the 1, so Sura sat most of the 2nd (the more rest he gets the better). Barry did a great job off the bench, with 6 assists.

Biggest victory of the season, no doubt. When's the last time Houston beat Dallas convincingly?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats, you guys had a massive second half and Tmac was on fire. The way we played the second half you guys deserved to win.

:greatjob:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> chillll dude, I was refering to the fact that mavs are poor defensively, not that mavs are a bad team. If you're gonna be so easily insulted then don't come to our game thread!!
> ...



bad defensive team? dude this is the most points the mavs have given up all year. they are giving up 95 a game. They only allow teams to make 30 percent of their 3s. josh howard and marquis being out tonight really hurt our perimeter d. don't act like your team didn't score like 80 points the last time we crushed yall


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> don't act like your team didn't score like 80 points the last time we crushed yall


But that was in early December, before Gumby loosened his reigns on the offense. Look at what the Rockets are averaging in their last 15 games.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> bad defensive team? dude this is the most points the mavs have given up all year. they are giving up 95 a game. They only allow teams to make 30 percent of their 3s. josh howard and marquis being out tonight really hurt our perimeter d. don't act like your team didn't score like 80 points the last time we crushed yall


Yo dude! Yeah, it took something special to beat you guys tonight, it's not often (has it ever happened?) that T-Mac fires, phenomenal performance from Howard, Wesley hits a few shoots, Yao played alright.... 

Must admit the Mavs are the better team, but just not tonight.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

To give you guys credit, to score 114 would normally mean a win.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> But that was in early December, before Gumby loosened his reigns on the offense. Look at what the Rockets are averaging in their last 15 games.


and in their last 15 games the mavs are only allowing 92 points from the field. their top 2 perimeter defenders were sidelined tonight and your team went crazy. teams are shooting 29 percent from 3 point land against the mavs. the team really missed josh and quis tonight. yall were on fire though. best game i've seen yall play all year


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> and in their last 15 games the mavs are only allowing 92 points from the field. their top 2 perimeter defenders were sidelined tonight and your team went crazy. teams are shooting 29 percent from 3 point land against the mavs. the team really missed josh and quis tonight. yall were on fire though. best game i've seen yall play all year


And if you saw our predictions before the game we all thought we'd lose too... 

Can't wait to read the Houston Chronicles article tomorrow!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Just noticed this...
> 
> Houston is shooting 61% !
> ...


these stats r just unbelivable,and TMAC's FGP scared me again.it's a shame this game was not aired here.i always tend to miss great games of Houston,all houston games i've watched this season r all lame ones and they lost most of them.:sour: :uhoh: 

anyway,thanks, JVG


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy did I absolutely LOVE it when T-mac got into Mutumbo's face and started being very vocal with everybody on the court. U could just clearly see the change in the Rockets' intensity from there on. I don't know y T-mac isn't like this all the time. He sure saw what the results could be when he's out there busting his butt and showing leadership. This is what i've felt he's always lacked. Hopefully tonight is the start of something new, AND GOOD.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*[Chron]*

*Rockets beat Mavs at own game*

_DALLAS -- At this rate, Tracy McGrady might run out of body parts. But every time something has been hurt, the Rockets' offense seems to come back healthier than before. 

A game after he hurt a thumb, wondered if he could play at all then blitzed the Nuggets, McGrady injured his left big toe, wondered if he could play at all, then led the Rockets in a spectacular offensive exhibition that stunned the Mavericks, 124-114 Wednesday. 

While McGrady guided the Rockets with 30 points, he was far from alone. There was almost nowhere they turned without finding a shooter, as four players topped 20 points, their most to reach the mark this season. 

That was far from their only best of the season. The Rockets had more points, field goals, 3-pointers and assists than in any game this season. They shot their best percentage of the season. 

Juwan Howard especially lit it up, scoring his season-high 29 on 14-of-19 shooting. David Wesley had his top scoring game, making eight of 16 shots for 21 points. Yao Ming made five of eight shots and knocked down 10 of 13 free throws to score 20. 

With the Rockets going for their most prolific offensive night of the season one game after they had established the season's standard with 116 points in Denver, they rolled through the second half to a lead that reached 15 in the fourth quarter, with the Mavericks pulling within eight only when they made three consecutive 3-pointers in the final minutes. 

McGrady had gone down in obvious pain in the second quarter, removing a shoe before even leaving the court. He sat out for just two minutes, long enough for a pad to be placed in his shoe, and nailed a 3-pointer almost the moment he stepped back on the court. 

The Rockets had begun the second half with one of their familiar bouts of sluggishness. But this time, they made it a good thing. It lasted only a few minutes, put them in a hole no deeper than six points and was ended with one early timeout. _



> Howard rains
> While McGrady grabbed the highlights, Howard continued to rain in jumpers, making five in a row until Jon Barry found him inside for a layup. When McGrady followed that with a 20-footer, the Rockets led 112-97 and had made 64.2 percent of their shots.
> 
> As they had in a breathtaking overtime loss in Dallas in December, the Rockets began the night as if happy to trade baskets with the league's second-most prolific team. Only the Suns score more than the Mavericks, and the Suns have been in many ways another league entirely this season.
> ...


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2990564


----------

